# How do I know what parts to buy from my mower?



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

I have the 22" non-bagger with identical motor. 

The model no. for mine is "917.387430", yours will probably only be one digit different.

The motor tag reads "Family YBSXS.1901VC 27466". 

That should give you enough info to do a search at searspartsdirect.com and come up with what you need. I'd think the only difference in yours and mine would be the deck and blade. Good luck.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Update: Man, it's a whole lot easier to see this stuff in daylight.:laughing:

The B&S Model, Type, Code are stamped into the sheet metal above the spark plug. I knew they were on there somewhere but couldn't find them last night with a flashlight. I'm surprised the service people didn't know that. You must have gone to Sears instead of a real lawnmower shop.


----------



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

ratherbefishin' said:


> Update: Man, it's a whole lot easier to see this stuff in daylight.:laughing:
> 
> The B&S Model, Type, Code are stamped into the sheet metal above the spark plug. I knew they were on there somewhere but couldn't find them last night with a flashlight. I'm surprised the service people didn't know that. You must have gone to Sears instead of a real lawnmower shop.


Thanks a lot. I got it taken care of. I appreciate it.

Jesse


----------

